# LANSING COHO (who cares)



## smokepole (Mar 13, 2005)

rodbender97 said:


> the dnr has planted the grand river above webber dam with salmon and steelhead only to go through the turbines at webber dam and die. I have seen hundreds of 6-7 inch planters below on the coffer grate that used to be there before the dnr removed the grate due to tresspassing on consumers property guys would stand on this grate and fish above the coffer. I personally think the grand would have a better steelhead and salmon run if all plants would take place from webber dam down steam and close the fish ladder for good. Its sad to see what those turbines do to our stocked fish:sad::sad::sad:


----------



## RAD FISH (Oct 17, 2006)

Boozer said:


> Doing what? Stocking everything lower?
> 
> I was just quoting the statements of the MDNR in the article the OP was referring to...
> 
> To be blunt, there are 3 locales in the State of Michigan I avoid like the plague, Grand Rapids, Lansing and the entire Eastern Half of the lower peninsula. So the Grand River stocking procedures, really have no value to me to learn more about...



:: No not all of them. Some of the Coho have already been stocked lower, 101,000 in the Rogue. And mistake or not even lower.

:: And since you avoid the Grand like the plague I guess your right there with the OP on ( who cares ).


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

I think the OP was being sarcastic...

I however was just being honest, I cannot stand big cities period and while the Grand is a quality fishery, when I head North, it's not a locale I would seek out in comparison to others...


----------



## RAD FISH (Oct 17, 2006)

Boozer said:


> I think the OP was being sarcastic...
> 
> I however was just being honest, I cannot stand big cities period and while the Grand is a quality fishery, when I head North, it's not a locale I would seek out in comparison to others...




:: Don't blame you one bit for bypassing the G headed north. I do the same when heading south never been to Berrien and is not in the plans for the future.

:: The Grand is my home waters as the Joe is yours and im sure its all a location thing for both of us. But I don't regret working across the street from 6st for the past 20 years for a second.


----------



## riverfishin (Jan 29, 2012)

I like coho


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

mark said:


> what happened to the days of figuring it out on your own!


I go it figured out, just need a third to take pictures with Bob while I row and keep the plugs running, hard to double if you pull em!.. thinking on doing more of a timing article as apposed to a how to....


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

METTLEFISH said:


> I go it figured out, just need a third to take pictures with Bob while I row and keep the plugs running, hard to double if you pull em!.. thinking on doing more of a timing article as apposed to a how to....


May not be much for main river Skam fishing this Summer, with as warm as everything has been and looking at the forecast, river may be in upper 50's by end of next week, which leaves a lot of time for it to make it to mid or upper 70's...

Pray for a cool Spring/Summer...


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Boozer said:


> May not be much for main river Skam fishing this Summer, with as warm as everything has been and looking at the forecast, river may be in upper 50's by end of next week, which leaves a lot of time for it to make it to mid or upper 70's...
> 
> Pray for a cool Spring/Summer...


Yea... but those conditions also can make for one H--- of a run when it does happen.... in 1988 there was no rain for months... when it did finally rain... it was fish on!.... there was just a creek bed on the ladder side about 15' across down in the chute....packed with fish! there was one shot in mid July, then again in August. 
It's always fun to get on em out in the troughs before they run as well..... every time you troll through there all your rods go off!...


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

:rant:are you guys still at each others throuts:yikes:


----------



## skamaniac97 (Feb 17, 2009)

Boozer said:


> May not be much for main river Skam fishing this Summer, with as warm as everything has been and looking at the forecast, river may be in upper 50's by end of next week, which leaves a lot of time for it to make it to mid or upper 70's...
> 
> ...


 god I hope your right those are the best conditions for bikini season skam railing on the piers...let's hope the rivers get nice and hot this summer!



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

skamaniac97 said:


> god I hope your right those are the best conditions for bikini season skam railing on the piers...let's hope the rivers get nice and hot this summer!
> 
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
hahahahahahaha, right on!


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

slowpaya said:


> :rant:are you guys still at each others throuts:yikes:


If everybody in the world got along, we'd have no reason to build bombs. I like bombs. Sure, it's probably not much fun if you live in a country where you don't have enough bombs, but it's blast if you live in a place where you not only make plenty of bombs, but new and improved ones and you just look for any reason to test them out. Why do you think almost every president we've had has bombed somebody? Because they can!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

dont mess with larry! lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

I don't know for the life of my why I even read this thread, especially in its entirety. But this made it all worth while! Freekin hilarious. Almost spew coffee all over the screen. Thought it was something to do with another invasive species at first:lol::lol: Thanks for making my day, will be thinking about that all day long



thousandcasts said:


> It comes down to priority for me. Do I care where they plant the Coho in the Grand? No...and given the choice, I'm far more concerned about studies involving the wood spider:
> 
> Spiders On Drugs - YouTube


----------



## mark (Feb 4, 2000)

METTLEFISH said:


> Yea... but those conditions also can make for one H--- of a run when it does happen.... in 1988 there was no rain for months... when it did finally rain... it was fish on!.... there was just a creek bed on the ladder side about 15' across down in the chute....packed with fish! there was one shot in mid July, then again in August.
> It's always fun to get on em out in the troughs before they run as well..... every time you troll through there all your rods go off!...


Ok.


----------

